# teaching jobs singapore



## jimbob77

Hi all

planning to move to singapore next year but really need some info on

(a) is there one site that advertises all primary teaching jobs at international schools?

(b) what are the differences between international schools in singapore and hk, i,e pay and availability

(c) what are government school teaching jobs like in singapore for the same reasons as above

All info will be greatfully recieved

Cheers


----------



## simonsays

unlikely you can get govt teaching jobs, as you can read up on MOE site

rest, I have no clue ..


----------



## cemel

(a) is there one site that advertises all primary teaching jobs at international schools?
_I don't think there is such a site that does that. You may want to contact the international schools directly though. They are always hiring though I think. _

(b) what are the differences between international schools in singapore and hk, i,e pay and availability
_Can't help you on this. _

(c) what are government school teaching jobs like in singapore for the same reasons as above
_If I remember correctly, teachers in govt schools work from 7am - 3pm. Teachers are well paid (3K - 8K depending on positions and experiences). _


----------



## Edward_Davis

Hi, how about u go google "Contact Singapore Jobs" i wanted to pass you the link but I can't as I'm still a new member. just click on the first link and choose "education" there should be a listing of educational related jobs that are available in singapore


----------

